# Snake Killer



## guzzo (Jun 29, 2010)

-View attachment 152738
View attachment 152737
View attachment 152736


Saw this fellow this afternoon in my back yard.......pretty,.. but deadly on small reptiles. Just thought I would post the pics....bit bored.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow... pretty... Blue kookaburra ?

I only got the regular ones in my backyard.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2010)

I love bluewings, they make a weird old noise in the morning but.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have only seen one bluewing ever. It was such a treat! How lucky to have them in your yard


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 30, 2010)

*Darlyn*

Hey are you from the Top End Guzzo?


----------



## Kitah (Jun 30, 2010)

I never knew bluewinged kookaburras existed before I came to Townsville  very nice birds!


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 30, 2010)

I never knew you had them in Townsville.
I lived in Cairns & only saw Laughing kookas.


----------



## guzzo (Jun 30, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I love bluewings, they make a weird old noise in the morning but.



You are sure right there...nothing like the ones down south. I have about 4 that get together in the morning...no chance of a sleep in.


----------



## guzzo (Jun 30, 2010)

Darlyn said:


> Hey are you from the Top End Guzzo?



Yeah..Great place...Some cool animals too


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2010)

Where abouts are you Guzzo?


----------



## cougars (Jun 30, 2010)

Beautiful Blue Wing.I had a pair,They had the weirdest laugh.They are a awesome predatory bird


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2010)

I had one or two?? In care a few years ago. Very very switched on birds and they bight harder than anything i've been bitten by before.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 30, 2010)

here it is. Crazy switched on bird it was.


----------



## cougars (Jun 30, 2010)

I was only bitten once(properly).The cock bird mistook my finger for a mouse, ouch, quite a shock at the power they have


----------



## guzzo (Jun 30, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> here it is. Crazy switched on bird it was.


 

Thats a great bird.....I hear they can kill quite large snakes


----------



## Kitah (Jul 1, 2010)

Darlyn said:


> I never knew you had them in Townsville.
> I lived in Cairns & only saw Laughing kookas.


 
To be honest, I think I've seen more bluewinged kookaburras in Tville than laughing kookas! I mostly saw the blueys at uni/on campus, but have seen them elsewhere as well. I made a recent trip to Cairns and saw them there, too! so they're definitely around 

I hope you don't mind me posting a few pics- all of these were taken on the university grounds, and all of them excluding the last two cockatoo photos were taken at the college. I know they're not all Kooka's but they may still interest you guys if you're into birds!

























Sorry, couldn't help myself. I just love birds


----------



## shaye (Jul 1, 2010)

I wouldn't mind the 2nd owl as a pet would be cool


----------



## guzzo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow great pics.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone know how far south Blue Wings extend. I have seen them at Lake Monduran which is between Gympie and Gladstone..... But never further South than that. Any ideas??????


----------



## cougars (Jul 5, 2010)

Just found a pic of mine


----------



## cris (Jul 5, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Anyone know how far south Blue Wings extend. I have seen them at Lake Monduran which is between Gympie and Gladstone..... But never further South than that. Any ideas??????


 
Im pretty sure its just the distribution, they are a tropical species. I really like the kingfishers, especially the smaller ones.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 5, 2010)

guzzo said:


> Yeah..Great place...Some cool animals too


Excellent animals! I live in Darwin, nice to meet you : )


----------

